# Harry Coover dies



## SpitfireV (Mar 29, 2011)

Harry Coover has died. He invented Super Glue, but other than making most of us glue our fingers together at some point in our lives, he also invented a form of it as a tissue adhesive. From wikipedia:

"While much attention was given to the glue's capacity to bond solid  materials, Coover was also the first to recognize and patent  cyanoacrylates as a tissue adhesive. First used in the Vietnam War  to temporarily patch the internal organs of injured soldiers until  conventional surgery could be performed, tissue adhesives are now used  worldwide for a variety of sutureless surgical applications"

While you guys would know far more about it than I ever could I thought I might make a thread for a guy who presumably created quite the advance in emergency medicine.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 29, 2011)

RIP Mr. Coover.


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 29, 2011)

His name was also only one(well two in the alphabet) letter away from being epic! RIP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Mr. Coover.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 25, 2011)

Rest in peace sir and thanks for your contribution to the medical community.

F.M.


----------



## Dame (Apr 25, 2011)

What a great thing to be remembered for. Rest in peace knowing you have left the world a better place, Mr. Coover.


----------

